# Fry food?



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I got myself some Hikari frozen baby brine shrimp after being told a local breeder fed their betta fry that.Do you think it'll work?


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Betta fry ideally need live food because their instincts will tell them to chase after and eat that things thats moving, if the food isn't alive and doesn't move, it won't stimulate their chase instinct, and they most likely won't go after or eat the food.

The best foods for betta fry are infusoria, micro worms, vinegar eels and freshly hatched baby brine shrimp.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

MomokoCove said:


> Well, I got myself some Hikari frozen baby brine shrimp after being told a local breeder fed their betta fry that.Do you think it'll work?


I keep some on hand for emergencies, but mostly the fry swim up to it, see that it is not moving, and ignore it. They do pay more attention to it than they do that Atison's Betta Starter crap.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah it's kinda a last minute thing for me too.I'm getting some real brine from RMS Aquaculture this weekend.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I keeo it on hand for back up. Depending on how old the fry are is what food I give them..
3-4 day old fry will get fresh hatched live baby brine shrimp, Or I will just go boil an egg and give them Egg yolk.. Its not alive and it dont move but they eat it...


----------

